# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Grotere borsten

## vrouw1985

Ik heb kleine borsten (cup A) en ben helaas onzeker geworden. Ik zou graag grotere borste willen hebben. Wie kan mij advies geven of welke product zouden jullie mij aanraden om grotere borsten te krijgen? Ik wil geen siliconen of mijn borsten laten operen. Ik wil op een natuurlijke wijze laten groeien. 

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Nikky278

Er wordt gezegd dat er bepaalde pillen zijn met vrouwelijke hormonen die de borstgroei zouden stimuleren... Maar persoonlijk geloof ik er niet zo in...

Xx

----------

